# Ucla Investigation Finds Chinese Cheating Ring



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 29, 2019)

Let me know if this was posted.

Insert shocked face.... -_-
I mentioned in the other thread about Asians cheating and falsifying nail licenses. Who knows the difference between Xiang Lee or Chuang Lee? Or if someone is taking a test FOR someone? 
Of course SHOCK when people see blacks graduating from certain Ivy schools or PWIs. 
College Professors have been ringing the alarm about it for years. With pushback. One even fired for saying so. 

https://www.lamag.com/citythinkblog/ucla-cheating/


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 29, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ts-skip-exams-after-crackdown-on-cheating/amp

*One million Indian students skip exams after crackdown on cheating*

_*DAILY SABAH,* ISTANBUL_
_Feb 09, 2018_
_





In this March 2014 photo, Indians climb the wall of a building to help out students taking exams in Hajipur, Bihar. (AP Photo 
Around 15 percent of the 6.6 million students who were registered in the board exams of large Indian state Uttar Pradesh have skipped the annual examinations in the first four days following new anti-cheating measures imposed by the government.

According to the Uttar Pradesh Secondary Education Board, 289,308 students registered in the exams failed to show up on the first day and some 215,000 more on day two. The total number of absentees rose to 633,217 on the third day and it reached 1,004,400 on the fourth day of this year's exams which are due to end on March 12.

Indian officials said the record number of absentees were a result of new efforts to fight against the state's notorious "education mafia." The measures include installing CCTV cameras at schools, deploying a special police task force to catch the cheaters and clamping down on suspicious exam centers.

Uttar Pradesh deputy chief minister and secondary education minister Dinesh Sharma told the Times of India that the money circulated in cheating is "much higher than in any industry in India."

Living in one of the most populous and fastest developing countries, Indian students are struggling with the high competition to get into prestigious colleges.

Cheating in exams is common in India, including paying large bribes to buy test papers, although there have been more elaborate ruses.

In 2015, Indian police detained more than 1,000 people in Bihar state over a cheating scandal that saw relatives scale the walls of a school exam center to help students.
_


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 29, 2019)

There’s an Indian chick in my final Capstone group project for grad school now that we don’t know how the hell she managed to get where she is in the program. Besides the fact that we can barely understand her, she has ZERO knowledge of the concepts of Quality Systems. The other two girls and myself are all certified Six Sigma Green Belts and academic rockstars of the program this chick is coming from left field, holding us up to the point that we have to re-write 85% of her work bc she can’t grasp the basic concepts. She’s going to be graduating with us in June. How Sway?! 

We’re filing a complaint loaded with documentation against her at the end of the class.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 29, 2019)

Notice how you never see a black student from ANY country get away with poor English skills that you see with these Asian and Indian students?! I’m sorry but this thread is right on time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 29, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> There’s an Indian chick in my final Capstone group project for grad school now that we don’t know how the hell she managed to get where she is in the program. Besides the fact that we can barely understand her, she has ZERO knowledge of the concepts of Quality Systems. The other two girls and myself are all certified Six Sigma Green Belts and academic rockstars of the program this chick is coming from left field, holding us up to the point that we have to re-write 85% of her work bc she can’t grasp the basic concepts. She’s going to be graduating with us in June. How Sway?!
> 
> *We’re filing a complaint loaded with documentation against her at the end of the class*.


FINISH HER!


----------



## janaq2003 (Apr 29, 2019)

Color me shocked


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 29, 2019)

I am positively shocked, shocked I say.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m always surprised at them in my grad classes. I feel cheated being grouped with them and express my issues with my professors. There’s no way I will allow any of them to get over on my merits.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 30, 2019)

^^^ Then they go on get the degree and usually get hired and get better jobs than we do. I’m sorry but my inner Republican is showing.


----------



## lesedi (Apr 30, 2019)

My thing is despite all this chicanery, they still have the nerve to actually think they are more intelligent, accomplished and well-read than their colleagues


----------



## Keen (Apr 30, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Notice how you never see a black student from ANY country get away with poor English skills that you see with these Asian and Indian students?! I’m sorry but this thread is right on time.



I was thinking about this last week. I went to the doctor. I could barely understand the lady doing my EKG. I thought to myself, a black person would never get such an opportunity speaking English like that.


----------



## Laela (May 3, 2019)

Meanwhile...blacks continue to excel on their own merits!

*Black Student Goes Viral After Being Accepted to 31 Colleges*
*The Georgia teen was offered more than $900,000 in scholarships.*
By Christina Santi  on  March 1, 2019





Kayla Willis, a student at Westlake High School in South Fulton, Georgia, is being congratulated after being accepted into more than 30 colleges.

Willis shared a photo of her section of the high school wall where college acceptance signs are posted on Feb. 24. She quickly was revered as Black Excellence once social media users saw the number of schools placed under her senior portrait.


” I kinda didn’t want to post this,” the teen captioned the image. “But someone said ‘the whole world needs to know how great you are’ so here we go twitter!”

According to 11Alive, Willis, who scored 1160 on her SAT and maintains a 3.95 GPA, applied to more than 40 schools and received 31 acceptance letters*. She also received nearly $1 million in scholarship offers.*

She told the local news outlet that she wanted “to show them that someone who made an average SAT score who has good grades – someone can make it and do that type of thing.”

“I wanted to inspire people and show them that you can actually dream big and get to where you want to go,” she added.

Willis accepted a full-ride scholarship to Fisk University and will major in international business and Spanish.


----------



## Shula (May 6, 2019)

Laela said:


> Meanwhile...blacks continue to excel on their own merits!
> 
> *Black Student Goes Viral After Being Accepted to 31 Colleges*
> *The Georgia teen was offered more than $900,000 in scholarships.*
> ...



I am strongly starting to feel that we may be the majority of the actually educated group in probably every field simply because they're always looking over our shoulders and accusing of us of not having earned our spot in places they believe we don't belong in and the fact that we have to always bust our butts to prove ourselves. As said upthread, we cannot get away with not speaking English well and I have doctors I can't even understand. They accuse even our best of the best of not being qualified in sometimes the most menial of things.

Think back to how they treated PBO and questioned he AND Michelle's intelligence. And has anybody noticed how shockingly DUMB Biden is without PBO next to him exuding charisma and competency? The HUBRIS to be as devoid of anything remotely close to intellect and constantly accusing us of being daft, dumb, and stupid. And then after they've been proven wrong, they want to holler affirmative action which wouldn't need to exist if they knew how to play fair. White folks are really something else and then these other minorities jump on their anti-black trains like good little lap dogs while cheating their way through life as well. That really puzzles me how they embrace and praise their oppressors but then want to whine at every bit of progress black people have bled, marched, and died for that they greatly benefit from more than we, but will have the NERVE to go what about us? I don't know what about you, Jose and Ju Wong. Stop bootlicking your master's feet long enough to ask them what about you instead of coming for black folk.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 6, 2019)

There needs to be an increase in the stereotype that Asians cheat.  I'm tired of WP being impressed by these AP in universities.  I knew AP who cheated and had connections with Asian professors.  Hell, a teacher was telling me a white student was reported as cheating on a college entrance exam.  Somehow someone else came in to take the exam. I really couldn't understand what she was telling me.  Extreme cheating occurs with ap and wp more than bp.  Can you imagine your attorney or physician cheating their way through school? (Well maybe that's not so bad for attorney)


----------



## Shula (May 6, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Extreme cheating occurs with ap and wp more than bp.



Say it again. They always skew any numbers that can smear us as problematic, violent, immoral, promiscuous, or stupid. And they have all been scammers since day 1.


----------



## Laela (May 7, 2019)

You said it! Actually  your post reminds me of "Imposter  Syndrome"...how accomplished  blacks are  made to feel in society.

It was discussed in this forum

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-treated-as-an-impostor.835693/#post-24796337




Shula said:


> I am strongly starting to feel that we may be the majority of the actually educated group in probably every field simply because they're always looking over our shoulders and accusing of us of not having earned our spot in places they believe we don't belong in and the fact that we have to always bust our butts to prove ourselves. As said upthread, we cannot get away with not speaking English well and I have doctors I can't even understand. They accuse even our best of the best of not being qualified in sometimes the most menial of things.
> 
> Think back to how they treated PBO and questioned he AND Michelle's intelligence. And has anybody noticed how shockingly DUMB Biden is without PBO next to him exuding charisma and competency? The HUBRIS to be as devoid of anything remotely close to intellect and constantly accusing us of being daft, dumb, and stupid. And then after they've been proven wrong, they want to holler affirmative action which wouldn't need to exist if they knew how to play fair. White folks are really something else and then these other minorities jump on their anti-black trains like good little lap dogs while cheating their way through life as well. That really puzzles me how they embrace and praise their oppressors but then want to whine at every bit of progress black people have bled, marched, and died for that they greatly benefit from more than we, but will have the NERVE to go what about us? I don't know what about you, Jose and Ju Wong. Stop bootlicking your master's feet long enough to ask them what about you instead of coming for black folk.


----------



## Shula (May 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> You said it! Actually  your post reminds me of "*Imposter  Syndrome*"...how accomplished  blacks are  made to feel in society.
> 
> It was discussed in this forum
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-treated-as-an-impostor.835693/#post-24796337



I was thinking the same thought when writing that post. Imagine being dumber than a box of rocks but smart enough to rig everything so we think we are the dummies, lol. They play too much.


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2019)

Meanwhile... another one.
We're sleeping on these examples of black excellence by own merits!

*New Orleans high school senior admitted to 115 colleges, gets $3.7 million in scholarships*
*Ryan W. Miller, USA TODAYPublished 10:51 a.m. ET April 25, 2019


A New Orleans high school student has been accepted to 115 colleges and earned more than $3.7 million in total scholarships, her school says.

Antoinette Love, a senior at International High School of New Orleans, started applying in September, and was soon getting flooded with acceptance letters and scholarship offers, she told NOLA.com/The Times-Picayune.

In a Facebook post sharing the news, her high school congratulated the student.

"The IHSNO community is so proud of you and your accomplishments!!" the school wrote in the post. The school also shared a photo of the girl and her parents with all her acceptance letters.



 
Anthony, Antoinette and Yolanda Love and just some of the 115 college 
acceptance letters Antoinette has received to date!!#ihsnoproud

Love plans to visit schools in the coming weeks and hopes to make a decision by May 1, she told NOLA.com. She hopes to major in elementary education and become an educator one day.

She was able to apply to so many schools by seeking out application fee waivers and using the Common App and the Common Black College Application, which she used to apply to 50 historically black colleges and universities, her mother Yolanda told the news outlet.

She had a 3.5 grade point average while also being enrolled in a community college, and she spends much of her time helping her parents, Yolanda and Anthony Love, raise her siblings who are ages nine to 15, her mother told NOLA.com.

When Love was born, her parents were teens and she was premature six weeks, her mother told the New Orleans Advocate. The when she was 2-years old, a dog viciously attacked her, but she survived, her mom added.

"We have so much going on in our lives to where this is that one moment where it’s something good and something positive, not only for our family but for the city, too, to show what kind of kids New Orleans has," Yolanda Love told NOLA.com.*


----------



## Shula (May 21, 2019)

This is exactly what I meant about my post. We don't have the option and can't afford to cheat and good or bad, we end up being the cream of the crop. Remember in math when solving problems the teacher would say "show your work"? Black people in America have always had to "show our work". I wish as a community we could pull off what this billionaire did continually. It could really change the game for us.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 21, 2019)

^^^Borrowing this “show your work” metaphor anytime someone tries to question the worth or existence of an accomplished black person


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 21, 2019)

Shula said:


> This is exactly what I meant about my post. We don't have the option and can't afford to cheat and good or bad, we end up being the cream of the crop. Remember in math when solving problems the teacher would say "show your work"? Black people in America have always had to "show our work". I wish as a community we could pull off what this billionaire did continually. It could really change the game for us.


In every industry!


----------

